# rear bumper with the rs package



## jgill987 (Dec 29, 2012)

just wanted to see what ppl with the rs package have done to the rear end of vehicle seeing id=s how none of the diffusers i have seen will fit cars with the rs package, just looking for ideas. might have them take a little off the bumper when they install an exhaust.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

if you dont cut into the bumper a bit while adding a new exhaust, it will be too low and could possibly rub on steep curbs . only if you want to see the tip that is..... if you only want to change the muffler and not have any tips like stock, you will be fine.

heres my exhaust


----------



## jgill987 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> if you dont cut into the bumper a bit while adding a new exhaust, it will be too low and could possibly rub on steep curbs . only if you want to see the tip that is..... if you only want to change the muffler and not have any tips like stock, you will be fine.
> 
> heres my exhaust
> 
> ...


ya urs looks good, did u just install a new muffler with tips...had one on an old gti that looked like that one.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The only thing about the RS package I don't like is the plastic piece running across the bottom of the bumper.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

yes i just deleted the original muffler and had this added to the end , im not a huge fan on the chrome on the rear bumper but i like that black , i hate chrome all together.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I did some cutting as well. Turns out nice if done carefully.


----------



## jgill987 (Dec 29, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> View attachment 9865
> View attachment 9866
> 
> 
> I did some cutting as well. Turns out nice if done carefully.


hey man did u just paint the stock rims with that new black rubber coating by chance? cant tell by the pics


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yup. Painted the LT wheels, the stripes, and the rear chrome with Plasti-dip. Vinyl overlays for the bowties.

Look at my Cruze Of The Month thread for November. I have pics at all angles.


----------



## jgill987 (Dec 29, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yup. Painted the LT wheels, the stripes, and the rear chrome with Plasti-dip. Vinyl overlays for the bowties.
> 
> Look at my Cruze Of The Month thread for November. I have pics at all angles.


ya bro it looks good, my friend did it to his audi a4 stock rims.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks. ccasion14:


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm going to cut holes on both sides in my RS and plumb the dual outlets out thru the bumper. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

dagles71 said:


> I'm going to cut holes on both sides in my RS and plumb the dual outlets out thru the bumper. Has anyone done this?


I don't think anybody has done it yet. I might actually purchase an RS rear bumper to put on my Eco with the dual Flowmaster. But it will be a few months before would happen if I do.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------

